
Hey Silicon Valley – I Have a Gender Equality Solution for Ya - mathchick
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/hey-silicon-valley-i-have-a-gender-equality-solution-for-ya-1783f448c389#.hnw72ipxc
======
magenpie
As a female studying Software Engineering at the moment I find articles like
[http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-04-08/study-
women-l...](http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-04-08/study-women-leave-
stem-jobs-for-the-reasons-men-only-want-to) and [https://hbr.org/2016/08/why-
do-so-many-women-who-study-engin...](https://hbr.org/2016/08/why-do-so-many-
women-who-study-engineering-leave-the-field) resonate more with the issues I'm
seeing. Although luckily I have not experienced sexual harassment or felt like
I was given unequal opportunities on internships I do regularly feel out of
place.

I don't think that bringing back the 1/4 of women who left to have families
can be a solution in itself but if those 1/4 encourage the other 3/4 to stay
through mentorship and improving the current culture then this could be a
start to improvement.

